

Spot the fake smile - xtacy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/mind/surveys/smiles/

======
BigZaphod
I've always imagined myself quite good at this sort of thing but this is the
first time I've ever tested it. I got 18/20 and the 2 I missed were 1st and
3rd, so it was before I really got into it, I think. By the 4th or 5th one my
brain had remember what to look for and the rest were pretty easy.

~~~
Aron
Similar. I got 16/20 and 3 of my misses were in the first 4.

------
drdo
This test is unfair, a lot of people have a really weird face and i can't even
concentrate on the smile because i'm too busy going "WTF?"

Edit: Wow i still got 18/20, wasn't expecting that

------
ced
It's quite obvious that the "genuine" people were made to laugh. The giggles
give it away. It spoils much of the experiment.

------
davidamcclain
From the site: "Although fake smiles often look very similar to genuine
smiles, they are actually slightly different, because they are brought about
by different muscles, which are controlled by different parts of the brain."

I got 12 right out of 20.

------
tiffani
15/20. Always been told to watch the eyes.

------
dminor
15/20

------
lleger
19/20. I've done this before because Dr Eckman's work interests me. I always
misinterpret Asian smiles, for some reason.

------
tonakai
15/20

